# Bengal babies



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I like your cats. GOrgeous.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Loving the first pic, but they are all so cute


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

love the second one the most


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all beautiful, but i love the first one, the colour is gorgeous,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

As ever..gorgeous babies,i do love the first's colorYour guys and gals really do the biz for you J..gorgeous


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

jayuzuri... Ur kittens are always so gorgeous!
and the pics u make are stunning


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG they are adorable.

Sue


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all so much


----------



## Barrelman (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice cats!


----------

